# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Diagramme BPMN pour un module SAP

## happyman

Bonjour,
 je suis  la recherche d'un modle gnrique BPMN pour l'un des modules de SAP ( FI, CO, MM, ...).
Si quelqu'un en possde je vous serais trs reconnaissant.

Merci.

----------

